# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Самая короткая и прекрасная сказка

## EweX

Жил был один принц, который однажды спросил прекрасную принцессу: "Ты выйдешь за меня замуж?"
И она ответила: "...НЕТ!!!"
И принц жил долго и счатливо, ездил на охоту и рыбалку, каждый день встречался с друзьями, пил много пива, и нажирался в сопли, и играл в гольф, и раскидывал носки по дворцу, и не опускал крышку унитаза, и трахал служанок, соседок, и подружек, и пел в душе, и пердел когда ему вздумается, и громко рыгал, и чесал себе яйца.
Конец.

----------

BondiK (21.03.2012), Kapi2 (09.03.2012)

----------


## SMARTER

Где нарыл?

----------


## Botanig

Хорошая сказка.

----------


## finder10

Во как выглядит мужской рай!

----------


## Norek

Дааа, именно рай))

----------


## Logitech

Гы, многие это делают и тогда, когда прынцессы говорят "да"))

----------


## BondiK

Позитивно познавательно смешно а главное что это сказка 
:D

----------


## sbalaha

сам придумал!?а в итоге принц не спился....

----------


## Stalker 13

Надо правильных принцесс выбирать просто, на не на первом попавшемся спящем теле жениться:D

----------


## Валяев Глеб

Без женщин никуда если честно, это не конец сказки.

----------

